# Looking for Bolink Body



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

Does anybody know where this body mold ended up after the sell off a few years ago? Its the 1/10th scale touring car size Greenwood Corvette #2366. I am wanting a few.
Any information would be great.
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Contact Rick Jordan at RJSpeed - http://www.rjspeed.com - [email protected] He made all of the BoLink molds and may know who owns that mold now. Let us know if you found it.


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

The Greenwood Vettes were some of the coolest race cars ever built. The Bolink version looks real good but its a wide one. Every now and then one pops up on Feebay. 
:dude:


----------



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the help I hope to be able to find the mold or who is makeing them now.
Thanks again


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*If I am not mistaken, I believe that the guys at Murdock rc got a bunch of the Bolink molds.I could be wrong though.*


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Rob Murdock bought all of bolinks molds, click on the windtunnel link on the right


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

He didn't buy them all. His web site doesn't show he has that body.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a 1/12th Greenwood vete pulled in .060 plastic !!!!


----------



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> I have a 1/12th Greenwood vete pulled in .060 plastic !!!!


 Is this something you keep in stock or is it part of your personal collection? I wouldnt want to take your last one as I am have a hard time getting one now so you might have a hard time in the future also.

Im trying to order a 1/12 Greenwood from Speed Racing Products along with some Super Bird bodies,but im not sure if they are even doing bussiness. 


Thanks to everyone for the advise. I am hunting down leads for the 1/10 Greenwood I think i should be able to find with all the help im getting from here.

Thanks again


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.bolink.com/stockcarbodies.html

These guys have a bunch of cool bodies, including the vintage NASCAR Plymouth Superbird body. These bodies come with overspray covering and window masks. Good service too.
:dude:


----------

